# Grafikkarte ausbauen geht nicht !



## ZeroGhost (11. Februar 2012)

hallo forum 
ich habe eine gtx 570 auf einem asrock z68 pro3 kann mir einer sagen wie ich die grafikkarte gelöst kriege !
bei meinem alten pc war das so das ich nur den hebel runter drücken musste wie sieht es hier jetzt aus ? 
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2012)

Evtl. den Sicherheitshebel leicht auf die Seite drücken?


----------



## ZeroGhost (11. Februar 2012)

wie  meinste das jetzt ?


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

Hi, du hast unten am Slot einen Hebel den musst du zur Seite/nach unten drücken und natürlich an dem Gehäuse die befestigung lösen. 
Und dan vorsichtig anziehen ohne zu verkanten.

MfG Chris


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2012)

Dieser Nippel muss zur Seite^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroGhost (11. Februar 2012)

leute irgendwie bin ich zu blöd dafür da lockert sich garnichts


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

? Muss sich aber, hast du innen an der Slotblende die Schraube auch abgemacht? Bzw. den Haltemechanismus entriegelt?

MfG Chris


----------



## ZeroGhost (11. Februar 2012)

die slotschrauben sind ab und wenn ich bisschen zur seite und nach unten drücke passiert granichts


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

Willst du mal ein Bild machen? Weil das kann normal nicht sein das man eine Grafikkarte nicht ausbauen kan.

MfG Chris


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Board musst Du den Nippel horizontal schieben, also nach rechts, damit Du die Grafikkarte rausnehmen kannst.


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2012)

Andere Frage: Warum soll die GTX570 raus? Kaputt, oder SLI geplant? Oder ist sie dir gar zu lahm und soll einer HD7950 weichen?


----------



## ZeroGhost (11. Februar 2012)

danke für die tipps hab es jetzt hinbekommen  ich war einfach zu doof


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

Und wie hast du es geschaft?


----------



## ZeroGhost (11. Februar 2012)

dieses nippel hin und her bewegt und dann ging es auf einmal


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Februar 2012)

ufff da hatte das mobo und die graka noch mal glück gehabt


----------



## ZeroGhost (12. Februar 2012)

glaub ich auch


----------



## Trixxol (12. September 2016)

Hast du alle anschlüsse ausgestöppselt ? (HDMI,VGA,etc.)


----------



## Klutten (12. September 2016)

...fragt er 4 Jahre und 7 Monate später. 

CLOSED


----------

